# Aggressiveness of Regenerative Braking



## nom2022

I have recently test drove the Model Y (placed my order last year) and got concerned about the agressive regernative braking as soon as I lift my foot off the accelerator. After doing some research, it seems like the related settings have been removed.

Can someone please confirm if this is true or can this "aggressiveness" still be set lower?

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## FRC

nom2022 said:


> I have recently test drove the Model Y (placed my order last year) and got concerned about the agressive regernative braking as soon as I lift my foot off the accelerator. After doing some research, it seems like the related settings have been removed.
> 
> Can someone please confirm if this is true or can this "aggressiveness" still be set lower?
> 
> Thanks for your insights.


Unless there has been a very recent change, the assertiveness of regen can still be reduced. I recall my drive home in 2018 in my model3 and how different the regen was from what I was used to. But in less than a week, I learned how to modulate the regen with the go pedal and how to almost never use the brake. And soon after turned the regen up to max. I now wish there was a supermax setting for regen, I like it that much and I think that's true of many of us.


----------



## garsh

Agreed. You'll have a week or two of adjustment, and then driving with regen becomes second-nature. And then you'll wish there was an even stronger setting.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

...and regen is what gives you the best efficiency in an electric car. Without it I'm guessing your range in mixed city driving would drop from 300 to 250 miles.


----------



## Cupcar

I have a M3P and the regenerative braking is a barrier to fun driving the car quickly on mountain roads. I like to end my braking titrating it to full release just before the apex of a corner expecting the braking to be complete - but NO the car goes into a regenerative brake cycle that is like pulling up on the handbrake and upsetting the car.

Since it has become habit, I tend to brake the same way even at slow speeds in town. I bought a 3 Track for regenerative braking control among the other features and the car is fun in Track Mode. Problem is the features including control of regenerative braking are only available in pure Track Mode. The car feels right with around 10-15% regenerative braking.

Since I have 48 amp charging available at my home range is a non-issue for me and I would gladly give that up for regenerative braking control.

TESLA SHOULD HAVE TRACK MODE CONTROL FEATURES USER SELECTABLE FOR EITHER THE TRACK AVATAR OR THE NORMAL DRIVING AVATAR AND THE EXTRA BATTERY COOLING CONTROLLABLE ON OR OFF. And Track Mode should be engageable without putting the car in "park" first.


----------



## iChris93

nom2022 said:


> I have recently test drove the Model Y (placed my order last year) and got concerned about the agressive regernative braking as soon as I lift my foot off the accelerator. After doing some research, it seems like the related settings have been removed.
> 
> Can someone please confirm if this is true or can this "aggressiveness" still be set lower?
> 
> Thanks for your insights.


These settings have been removed after a certain build date. I'm not sure when exactly. It was after 2018 but before 2022.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> These settings have been removed after a certain build date. I'm not sure when exactly. It was after 2018 but before 2022.


My wife's april(post refresh) 2021 MY still has adjustable regen.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> My wife's april(post refresh) 2021 MY still has adjustable regen.


Here's an article from Oct. 2020. https://insideevs.com/news/451393/tesla-removes-regenerative-braking-adjustment/


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Here's an article from Oct. 2020. https://insideevs.com/news/451393/tesla-removes-regenerative-braking-adjustment/


Well, well, @iChris93, I stand corrected. My wife's 2021 MY does NOT have adjustable regen. I just double-checked. I didn't know this until right now! I guess I was wr...wr...wro..., sorry I have trouble with that word.


----------



## TomT

garsh said:


> Agreed. You'll have a week or two of adjustment, and then driving with regen becomes second-nature. And then you'll wish there was an even stronger setting.


Yep, I'd love for it to be stronger still. And you CAN modulate the regen with your foot on the accelerator...


----------



## TTrahant

My Model Y reg braking is an issue when I have cruise control on. It seems like if I encounter a difference in the road then the regen brake all of the sudden hits. This is a problem when I am on the freeway if there are other cars close behind me. So I am very careful when and where I use my cruise control.


----------



## Charlesoris

It goes back to Tesla's philosophy "We know better what you need and want".


----------



## iChris93

Charlesoris said:


> It goes back to Tesla's philosophy "We know better what you need and want".


Think this is actually an EPA regulation.


----------



## Kimmo57

TTrahant said:


> My Model Y reg braking is an issue when I have cruise control on. It seems like if I encounter a difference in the road then the regen brake all of the sudden hits. This is a problem when I am on the freeway if there are other cars close behind me. So I am very careful when and where I use my cruise control.


This is the reason Tesla Model Y just scored the lowest possible rating in a Finnish magazine's winter test, basically a fail if CC is used. It was deemed potentially dangerous on slippery roads.


----------



## Charlesoris

iChris93 said:


> Think this is actually an EPA regulation.


I am confused. EV6 and Ioniq 5 have selectable regeneration settings from none to the max. What EPA regulations dictate the Tesla regen setting? I hope you are not serious when it comes to EPA.


----------



## TomT

Charlesoris said:


> It goes back to Tesla's philosophy "We know better what you need and want".


Kind of like Apple!


----------



## francoisp

Kimmo57 said:


> This is the reason Tesla Model Y just scored the lowest possible rating in a Finnish magazine's winter test, basically a fail if CC is used. It was deemed potentially dangerous on slippery roads.


Do you happen to have a link to the article? I tried googling it with no success.


----------



## FRC

francoisp said:


> Do you happen to have a link to the article? I tried googling it with no success.


Search here. Someone posted the article on another thread here.


----------



## garsh

Here you go:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-y-loses-winter-test-in-a-finnish-magazine.21053/


----------



## mrwug

nom2022 said:


> as soon as I lift my foot off the accelerator.


That's your problem. Once you learn to feather the accelerator, one-pedal driving becomes a joy. The problem is that driving an ICE vehicle becomes a chore.


----------

